# Beautiful Vintage AFX Aurora Display Case



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310253352661&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

It amazes me how much these get??

Why were there no re-pops on these? I bet you can sell a ton of them.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That is nice...*

I like it! But I am not buying one.....
:drunk:

Scott


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

noddaz said:


> I like it! But I am not buying one.....
> :drunk:
> 
> Scott




I'm right there with you Scott. I have an AW newer one and it looks great!!! 79 plus shipping!!!! You can't beat that price!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds pretty sweet, Joe. Where'd ya get it?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Sounds pretty sweet, Joe. Where'd ya get it?



Found it right on ebay a few maybe 7 8 months ago. And he said he had alot of them. I will try to find an email.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Joe. Much appreciated.

Rolls


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Can't you still order them from AutoWorld?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rodstrguy said:


> Can't you still order them from AutoWorld?


Theu are all over ebay for 10 to 19 each.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*rodstrguy *- I can't find 'em on their website or in their 2010 catalog. 

*joe65 *- Do you have a link to one on ebay? I searched with a lot of different word combos and came up empty... not a one. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> *rodstrguy *- I can't find 'em on their website or in their 2010 catalog.
> 
> *joe65 *- Do you have a link to one on ebay? I searched with a lot of different word combos and came up empty... not a one.
> 
> Thanks!!


I am a little pressed for time but i'm sure I have an email around froim the guy. I need a little time. I will be getting married tomorrow then i'm off for a week. I will let you know Rolls.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a toy collector friend who has given me many store display cases he has found scavenging behind malls and retail outlets. He has half a garage full of tossed store displays. You'd be surprised what you can find tossed in a dumspter or on a loading dock.

Couple of things he's given me:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Joe65 *- Dude! Fuhgeddaboudit!! _*Get married!*_ No worries here!!

*SlottV *- I'm not a above a little dumpster shopping! Re-using is even better than recycling. I'll keep my eyes open. That's a great tip. Great pics, too. Thanks!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I had one of the original AFX steering wheel display cases. I bought it at a hardware store for $2.00. I gave it to a friend who had all his cars in boxes and was looking for a way to display them. I later found out he sold it!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Slott V said:


>


That's a cool case Slott V!!! ... RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW that is a cool case, both times. I am pretty much a newbie on this site, so I sometimes have really silly questions that are going to appear stupid to some folks. my question this time is why the need to repeat "quote" the picture post thereby uisng a lot of cyberspace to reshow that fine picture so soon after it was already shown? I know there must be a real simple reason which should be really apparent to me, but , I just cannot think of it for myself. thank you in advance for the coming education.
also, I love seeing folks' pisctues and I hope to take some of my own oddball creations to share with Y'all soon. again, thank you for the explanation that I kown will be quickly forthcoming and help me understand my dilemma. al


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> my question this time is why the need to repeat "quote" the picture post thereby uisng a lot of cyberspace to reshow that fine picture so soon after it was already shown? I know there must be a real simple reason which should be really apparent to me, but , I just cannot think of it for myself. thank you in advance for the coming education.


If you are referring to me, I've found that posting the picture of what you are referring to or talking about cuts down on the confusion (since he did have 2 pictures posted). Some people will post a question or comment and others will miss it or have no idea of what you or I am talking about. It's kind of a curtesy thing, plus, I thought it was worth seeing again!!! Hope this helps...now what was the question???  RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

No worries, AlPink! 

It's a good idea to quote a part of a message your post refers to whenever it adds clarity. Like in RM's post, I wouldn't know which of SlottV's cool cases he was commenting on without his quoting the pic of that specific case.

An exception is that there's no need to quote if the post you're referring to is right above your post.

And no worries on the cyberspace usage because when a photo is downloaded, it stored for a while locally on your computer, so when it's called for again, it's just pulled from the local storage, not downloaded again.

Hope it helps!

Rolls


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RM and Rolls, thank you you both. see, the explanation was very simple and easy to understand. I just needed it explained at me. I'll try to fit in and help onjoy our hobby even more. thanx, al.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm jealous. Years ago, when I got back into the hobby, i met a collector from a few towns away who has a HUGE collection... he invited me to see his stuff, and he had the best pieces in a big watch display case like that. I thought it was a great way to display them. I have been on the lookout for an old or used or castoff one ever since.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm jealous. Years ago, ... I have been on the lookout for an old or used or castoff one ever since.
> 
> --rick


Dude, I can't believe you haven't found one at a yard sale for $3!!!
I know what you mean though, I've been lookin for one too.

That's a killer shop, by the way, any new projects goin on there?


Texaco fan.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> I'm jealous. Years ago, when I got back into the hobby, i met a collector from a few towns away who has a HUGE collection... he invited me to see his stuff, and he had the best pieces in a big watch display case like that. I thought it was a great way to display them. I have been on the lookout for an old or used or castoff one ever since.
> 
> --rick


Hey Rick. Try Craigs' list...RM

http://cnj.craigslist.org/jwl/1955347619.html


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a great idea! I tried it and found two! Not quite right for displaying cars, but it means there out there! Thanks!

Rolls


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Rolls said:


> That's a great idea! I tried it and found two! Not quite right for displaying cars, but it means there out there! Thanks!
> 
> Rolls


I bought mine from Craig's list also...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey Rick. Try Craigs' list...RM
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/jwl/1955347619.html


hey, H/T this is in "Jackson"...WHERE???! (i'm in Jackson, TN..)
Bubba 123


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

cnj is central new jersey, so it's Jackson, NJ. Jackson, TN stuff is here:

http://jacksontn.craigslist.org/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dude, I can't believe you haven't found one at a yard sale for $3!!!
> I know what you mean though, I've been lookin for one too.
> 
> That's a killer shop, by the way, any new projects goin on there?
> ...


LOL. No, I did see some at an auction not long ago, but I couldn't stick around to bid. Oh, and projects at the shop slow way down once the school year starts since I'm a teacher... Got some things in the works, but it may be a while before they get far enough to post.

--rick


----------

